# Los Angeles in February HELP



## blinky (Jan 4, 2007)

Will be in LA in February. It is my first visit there. Does anyone know of meetings, shows, or similar activities there? Any nurseries or botanical institutions worth seeing? any suggestions? Will appreciate ANY response.


----------



## Heather (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi! Welcome to the forum! 

Not in LA, but the big west coast event in February is the Pacific Orchid Expo in San Francisco.

http://www.orchidsanfrancisco.org/poe.htm


----------



## TADD (Jan 4, 2007)

Andy's Orchids is a must stop just south of L.A.


----------



## adiaphane (Jan 4, 2007)

LA is an eight hour drive from SF, or six hours if you go 90 down (from LA, I guess it's up) the 5. 

As for the Pacific Orchid Expo, come if you can. It's fantastic! And bring a camera.


----------



## MoreWater (Jan 4, 2007)

ditto andys. For non-orchids, Kartuz might be interesting.

In the other direction, Santa Barabara has quite a few wonderful destinations. (sborchid.com, cal orchid, lotusland...). 

Huntington Library has a nice new conservatory and extensive grounds. There's another around there that I haven't been to - Descanso. 

oh, hey, guess what. I have some photos.
Huntington
lotusland (santa barbara, tix required)
friend's photos from Santa Barbara Orchid Estate (SBOrchid.com) and CalOrchid and an orchid show in SB, and more


----------



## the jive turkey (Jan 4, 2007)

Fascination of Orchids Show & Sale February 9, 10, 11, 2007 in Costa Mesa CA
http://www.fascinationoforchids.com/oc.html


----------



## blinky (Jan 5, 2007)

Heather, Tadd,Adiaphane,More water (sounds like me, too much water would be my name...tend to overdo it),Jive turkey: Thanx for your pointers, they will be thoroughly researched, even though I doubt SF show is in the cards for me (too far, my partner says...), but it is an excellent list to start. If you have further thoughts please add. Will check this thread again.Thank you ,thank you , thank you all


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanx for the photo linx Morewater.


----------

